# Positives of being fat, that you were surprised to realize



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

When i have had talks with friends about the realities of being fat, i have found a few positive surprises which i didnt realize until i said them...


Things i really like...

My uniqueness...every fat body has a different shape

My softness...i have some very soft and cusiony spots

my youthful apprearance...who would believe i turn 50 this year??

Your turn


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 12, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> i turn 50 this year



No matter how many times you say it, still don't believe you. If I were a bouncer, I'd card you. 

No joke.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish I could rep you again, Dianna.. after reading the thread about the perception that some get off on negativity, starting this thread and seeing who has something positive to say would be the next step. 

I agree that you look considerably younger than your years. You're bringing sexy back to 50 for sure. 

I have nothing to add for myself at this time, but perhaps something will come to me.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 12, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> When i have had talks with friends about the realities of being fat, i have found a few positive surprises which i didnt realize until i said them...
> 
> 
> Things i really like...
> ...



Di - you forgot to mention that you're tall (thought I would sneak that in)...


*---A BHM Perspective ---*

1. I like being asked things like:

_"Do you lift weights?"_ 

No, I look this way for no other reason.

_"You look like an Wrestler or Ex-Football Player?"_

Yeah, like I have the mobility execute a Crushing Bearhug or "Night Train Lane" Special! :happy:

2. I appreciate the good fortune that I can look young for my age. 

3. Folks tend to be nicer. 

4. I love the surprize when I meet some folks for the first time ( they may have only had the opportunity to base what I would look like just on the sound of my voice) Sometimes they might say.. "You're _____ ?"  The looks on some faces - priceless  

5. I enjoy my soft tummy - balances out the parts of me that are not :blush:

6. I love the Physical Contrast when I'm in the company of a BBW/SSBBW

7. Physical Presence to deal with the Crazy Mass Transit Crowds during Rush Hour


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 12, 2009)

Although this is probably supposed to be from the female perspective, I'll offer a no-brainer - huge boobs without having to go under the knife for them.


----------



## Donna (Aug 12, 2009)

If I weren't fat, I wouldn't have the friends I have, and I wouldn't know some of the smartest women on earth. (you know, like the beautiful almost 50 year old who started this thread!)


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2009)

What she said. ^^

My heart and soul are the same as when I was smaller ( thanks Mom and Dad...and me )...my belly is not...and...that is far from bad. 

Will think of other things. Oh, and, I think this is open to men and women...being fat.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 12, 2009)

On a professional level: My extra large extra curvy figure makes me seem both authoritative and comforting as an office manager, which helps me lead by motivation. 

On a personal level: At family gatherings the little kiddos sure love to sit in their big fat Aunt Sue's lap. I'm extra plush and cushiony.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

Donna said:


> If I weren't fat, I wouldn't have the friends I have, and I wouldn't know some of the smartest women on earth. (you know, like the beautiful almost 50 year old who started this thread!)



Donna, i absolutely love you for that quote, and i couldnt agree more...


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 12, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Although this is probably supposed to be from the female perspective, I'll offer a no-brainer - huge boobs without having to go under the knife for them.



Unfortunately I am an oddity and not one of the fortunate ones in the boobie department lol.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2009)

I fill out a bikini like no otha'! And when I sunbathe topless, I get very complimentary glances. 

Bellydancing looks very sexy when fat women do it; the extra fat/curves adds an interesting element to the movents.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Di - you forgot to mention that you're tall (thought I would sneak that in)...
> 
> 
> *---A BHM Perspective ---*
> ...



you know, sometimes i forget about the imposing presence being 6 ft and fat has....

i often got told at work how intimidating i can be, i had to change my tactics when dealing with coworkers, cause when a big 6 ft woman with a frown on her face comes over, yeah, it can be intimidating...

:blush::blush::blush:i should have said, of all the things i love the most, when my soft body gets touched by harder things, hard arms, hard hands, hard chest...you get the idea


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh, and, I think this is open to men and women...being fat.



Absofuckinglutely  (i love that word and never get to use it!!!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I fill out a bikini like no otha'! And when I sunbathe topless, I get very complimentary glances.
> 
> Bellydancing looks very sexy when fat women do it; the extra fat/curves adds an interesting element to the movents.



i personally would love to see you in your belly dance outfit, here is a youtube of a sexy bellydancer (Jess showed me) i have seen others do the dance, no one does it like she 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pJRgUQVra8


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 12, 2009)

Donna said:


> If I weren't fat, I wouldn't have the friends I have, and I wouldn't know some of the smartest women on earth. (you know, like the beautiful almost 50 year old who started this thread!)



same here. i don't get to see people as often as i like and i haven't gotten to meet everybody but now feel i have an entire family of sisters i never had before. they understand so much about me without my having to talk. that has never happened to me before. i really enjoy that i can feel at home with so many women. we fight like sisters sometimes but i know that like sisters somehow they will always be there--even if its just to kick my butt when i need it.

PS: about the beautiful 50 yr old--you sure got that right


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 12, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Unfortunately I am an oddity and not one of the fortunate ones in the boobie department lol.



Same here. Oh that crazy transgressive body of mine, what socially unacceptable hijinks will it get up to next?


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 12, 2009)

FallenAngel, you're perky and lovely face more than compensates for any (alleged) deficiencies in the breast department. 

StarWitness, I'm sure that you've got many compensatory attributes for your (allegedly) modest chest, too (although feminism ain't helping matters....I'm kidding, I'm kidding!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2009)

My biggest fat joy is the cushy pillow i make for my boys. (hubby included) They all love to lay on me. Alex always come for some squishy mom hugs when he needs comforting. When my belly is showing, Alex loves to blow raspberries on it. He nuzzles his face into my belly too. I think i have a baby belly lover 
Like Sue, I also feel more powerful being a big, tall fat woman. I never fear walking alone in a dark alley (not that i'm in them often). I am a powerfully strong woman and I wouldn't feel that way without having been fat my whole life.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> FallenAngel, you're perky and lovely face more than compensates for any (alleged) deficiencies in the breast department.
> 
> StarWitness, I'm sure that you've got many compensatory attributes for your (allegedly) modest chest, too (although feminism ain't helping matters....I'm kidding, I'm kidding!)



Are you fat, Periodic? Perhaps you could share what you find positive about your being fat.

The feminist bashing is stale.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 12, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The feminist bashing is stale.



Fat? No.

Sense of humor? Yes.

Never "bashed" feminists, and definitely not in that post. Let's let it go, eh?


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 12, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> FallenAngel, you're perky and lovely face more than compensates for any (alleged) deficiencies in the breast department.
> 
> StarWitness, I'm sure that you've got many compensatory attributes for your (allegedly) modest chest, too (although feminism ain't helping matters....I'm kidding, I'm kidding!)



Oh, I do... such as having the intelligence and maturity to not feel like I have to "compensate" for what complete strangers see as my deficiencies.

:bow:


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 12, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Oh, I do... such as having the intelligence and maturity to not feel like I have to "compensate" for what complete strangers see as my deficiencies.
> 
> :bow:


For the record, I have zero idea what you look like, and so it was you who made a comment about your breasts being small. 

I was trying to be nice and lightly humorous. There's no call to insinuate that I was insulting you. But I'd rather just drop the matter.


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> When i have had talks with friends about the realities of being fat, i have found a few positive surprises which i didnt realize until i said them...
> 
> 
> Things i really like...
> ...



This 54 year old thinks you're very lovely 50!:bow:



I tell people I look young 'cause my fat keeps the
wrinkles filled out.

I've been told I give the best hugs.:happy::bow:


----------



## olwen (Aug 12, 2009)

Built in people filter. For good or ill, people tend to show themselves to you when you are fat. You learn how to tell sincere jerks from sincere pleasant folks.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 12, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> For the record, I have zero idea what you look like, and so it was you who made a comment about your breasts being small.
> 
> I was trying to be nice and lightly humorous. There's no call to insinuate that I was insulting you. But I'd rather just drop the matter.



I would rather clear up the misunderstanding than drop the matter.

I stated that I have small breasts to call attention to the fact that not all fat women have large breasts. Since large-breasted fat women are, most of the time, considered to be "acceptable" in terms of being attractive-- or even existing, since a lot of people would consider women with my body type an anomaly-- I referred to my body as transgressive. I was not being self-deprecating. At worst, I was being neutral-- "My body, which does not match popular assumptions, exists."

When I read your response, especially the bit about "compensatory attributes," I interpreted that you were saying that me being small-chested is something that requires compensation; ie. a flaw. And I've spent my entire post-pubescent life struggling to not see my small breasts as a flaw. Not that you know my personal history, but at the same time, I don't think it's any great secret that small-breasted women tend to be insecure about that particular feature.

So my choices were (a) internalize feelings of not being good enough, (b) say something. Would a classier woman have done so without the snark? Yes, but I was feeling vulnerable and needed the bitch armor.

And here we are.


----------



## Keb (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm snuggly, so kids (and their parents) tend to think of me as safe and comforting. Which is great, because I like kids! (And also snuggling.)


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 13, 2009)

50 is the new 25!!! lol, or at least that's what I'm trying to tell myself as I turn 50 in about a month. I agree with all you said, I don't look anywhere near my age and I hope it lasts until I'm in my 60's. My skin is still soft all over and my fat is a part of me now.An ambulance driver once said to me "you can't put a wrinkle on a bubble" lol. While I will always eat healthy and be active, the fat is here to stay. 







SocialbFly said:


> When i have had talks with friends about the realities of being fat, i have found a few positive surprises which i didnt realize until i said them...
> 
> 
> Things i really like...
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Betamax said:


> ahh same here! damn these miniature funbags! cant even fill out a bra properly.



Add me to the list.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 13, 2009)

*When winter winds blow hard, I can still hold my ground.*


----------



## Suze (Aug 13, 2009)

i have never broken anything (despite being very active) and i think my soft padding is partly the reason for that


----------



## Suicide Jade (Aug 13, 2009)

i like that my butt doesn't tire as easily while sitting :happy:
i also love that i'm not aging quickly.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL OneWickedAngel. So true. As is Olwen's post below. 



olwen said:


> Built in people filter. For good or ill, people tend to show themselves to you when you are fat. You learn how to tell sincere jerks from sincere pleasant folks.




1) I can float in a pool for hours without ever treading water. In fact, if I'm ever lost at sea tell the Coast Guard not to give up looking because barring dehydration or sharks, I'll still be out there bobbing three weeks later.

2) I can lift and move things my "normal" weight friends couldn't think of lifting, and meaty hips and a big butt are handy for shoving around all manner of heavy furniture when needed.

3) I'd fare well in a famine.

4) I can make myself laugh just by walking naked past a mirror and watching the jiggle.

5) I always have somewhere to warm my hands.

6) I could block an escaping bank robber's path better than just about anyone.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 13, 2009)

rainyday said:


> LOL OneWickedAngel. So true. As is Olwen's post below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your post made me smile, i couldnt ask for more


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2009)

Good! This is a great thread.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Add me to the list.



Me as well.

Damnit.

I enjoy the softness of my body. I'm sure there's more, but that's the biggun.

Oh, and I agree with the enhanced youthfulness comments that many have made. I'm almost 31 and I still get carded for rated R movies.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I the only one that feels like being fat has made me appear older?


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that feels like being fat has made me appear older?



when you are younger, i think you do appear older, i was never carded and bought alcohol when i was 18 for the other nursing students (BAD me!!!)

but as you age, the fat works with you...and you seem to age less...

so, yeah for appearing older when you are younger and younger when you are older


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2009)

Helps build strong legs!


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2009)

Tad said:


> Helps build strong legs!



That is true, no doubt, Tad. I get compliments for
having big, fat, strong, sexy looking thighs.:bow:


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Snipped slightly*
> 
> *---A BHM Perspective ---*
> 
> ...





SocialbFly said:


> you know, sometimes i forget about the imposing presence being 6 ft and fat has....
> 
> *snip*





OneWickedAngel said:


> *When winter winds blow hard, I can still hold my ground.*



There's nothing like the feeling of walking down a busy sidewalk, or in a shopping mall, and have people get out of YOUR way...like the parting of the Red Sea!

I had lost a lot of weight (almost got it back now) and that was what I missed the most. Being that "imposing presence", not to mention the wind resistence! I kinda felt insecure when I was leaner, hate to admit it...


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 13, 2009)

I call that ''fullbacking''. On crowded city streets, people don't move for you. I can use my size to plow my way through the sea of people. I imagine someone really petite would have a hard time doing this and would get caught in the crush.


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I call that ''fullbacking''. On crowded city streets, people don't move for you. I can use my size to plow my way through the sea of people. I imagine someone really petite would have a hard time doing this and would get caught in the crush.



"Fullbacking"! Awesome! 

My fiancee is not skinny but, bless her, she is kinda short. I have to run interference for her on busy streets sometimes. I'm her blocker, and she can actually walk faster thanks to drafting behind me. Everyone wins!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> when you are younger, i think you do appear older, i was never carded and bought alcohol when i was 18 for the other nursing students (BAD me!!!)
> 
> but as you age, the fat works with you...and you seem to age less...
> 
> so, yeah for appearing older when you are younger and younger when you are older



Yeah, agreed. It's kinda sweet in a way. Everyone thinks I'm in my 20's.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 13, 2009)

I hated it when I was younger, but it allowed me to be a degenerate underaged gambler and buy lotto tickets at 17. No one ever carded me and I was able to buy all the scratch-offs I wanted to my heart's content. weeee.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I hated it when I was younger, but it allowed me to be a degenerate underaged gambler and buy lotto tickets at 17. No one ever carded me and I was able to buy all the scratch-offs I wanted to my heart's content. weeee.



Yeah they card everyone, everywhere now.. even if you're like 60.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 13, 2009)

rainyday said:


> 1) I can float in a pool for hours without ever treading water.


Cool! I forgot about the floatation factor. Hubby & I are taking tomorrow off work because some friends offered to take us boating on Lake Erie. They said the weather and the water temperature should be perfect. I'm not exactly a boating kind of gal, but methinx they know what they're doing. Some leisurely swimming would be nice too, especially with my built-in floatation ability.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Cool! I forgot about the floatation factor. Hubby & I are taking tomorrow off work because some friends offered to take us boating on Lake Erie. They said the weather and the water temperature should be perfect. I'm not exactly a boating kind of gal, but methinx they know what they're doing. Some leisurely swimming would be nice too, especially with my built-in floatation ability.



Sue--just make sure to carefully scope out the swim ladder situation first. Some boats have great ladders, some others are pretty minimalist. So make sure that it is something that you think you can get yourself out of the water with and which will withstand the power of Sue--floating ability aside you probably don't want to get towed back to shore....

ETA: To keep this vaguely on topic….put a big person up in the bow of a motor boat as it is speeding up, and it gets “on the plane” more smoothly.


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2009)

rainyday said:


> 6) I could block an escaping bank robber's path better than just about anyone.



I love the last one...any thoughts of applying for bank security?


----------



## IndyGal (Aug 14, 2009)

This is definitely the best thread I've seen on here in a long time. I love it!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 14, 2009)

- I give good hugs
- I get good hugs
- Built-in handles/storage areas of many varieties
- Can handle cold
- Fat creates interesting acoustic environment at times
- Very rarely mistaken for anybody else
- Convinced it augments the resonance of my singing/speaking voice
- Not really worrying about osteoporosis
- The snuggling's good
ETA: - sexy stuff shan't elaborate on here


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Aug 14, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Oh I wouldn't be too hasty with assumptions if I were you. We had our fun in the daytime and just got home.
> 
> To elaborate:
> 
> ...


So, then, the burden falls to _you_, MWA HA HA!

(And for the record, I'm not the total loser that my current Friday night implies, but, well, I've definitely had better times than the past few weeks.)


----------



## Shawna (Aug 15, 2009)

Hours of entertainment...I love to touch and squeeze my fat. It's not a sexual thing, I just really like how it feels. When I was a kid, I used to play with the fat on the bottom part of my mom's arm. I guess I've always loved it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Holding and sometimes jiggling my fat belly can be comforting


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 19, 2009)

I love to hug my fat friends and i am never surprised at how comforted i feel


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I love to hug my fat friends and i am never surprised at how comforted i feel



I heartily agree.:bow: A hug is truly a gift
that gives and receives at the same time.:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok... I know this is a weak one... I probably have 30 lbs of fat on me at most... but here goes....

Ever since I've gained weight from 150ish to 199ish (never quite made it over 200....) I can crush boxes much easier.


Also, just adding to what others have posted from a FA perspective... I think being around fat people and the Fat / Size Acceptance scene in general has put me in a place where I've met some of the most wonderful people in the world... and been on the receiving end of some of the softest and best hugs imaginable!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 19, 2009)

Well ditto to most all that's been posted so far, especially snuggleability, but isn't anyone going to mention "use less bathwater"?


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 19, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well ditto to most all that's been posted so far, especially snuggleability, but isn't anyone going to mention "use less bathwater"?



Good point Nagel! :bow:

Not to mention that having a group of fat people hop into a jacuzzi is much quicker than draining it out with a garden hose...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well ditto to most all that's been posted so far, especially snuggleability, but isn't anyone going to mention "use less bathwater"?




My little girls are always amazed at how much the less water is in the tub when I step out of it.....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My little girls are always amazed at how much the less water is in the tub when I step out of it.....



I'm envious - you have a nice big tub to relax in.....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2009)

I was inspired by a posting by CleverBomb in one of the threads and had to link the advantages of being Large and our Penal System... 

Get of a Jail Card toy liberties for  SSBHM  and modified accommodations for 
 SSBBW.


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 20, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> - I give good hugs
> - I get good hugs
> - Built-in handles/storage areas of many varieties
> - Can handle cold
> ...




I like this and I agree.

I like being fat because I never worry about being kidnapped


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 21, 2009)

Methinx I have the comfiest office chair in the building, and it's the source of great envy. 4 or 5 years ago I bought me a nice big comfy office chair rated at 500lb. I thought the product description was kinda cute: "especially made for big, tall people and to accommodate bulky equipment" -- they didn't exactly mean "bulky equipment" like my big fat ass and hips, but it works for me!

I wheel my chair down to the conference room for meetings, and sometimes when I step out of the room, I return to find other people sitting in my chair. So I shoo them away: "I'm terribly sorry, but you're simply not fat enough to sit in my chair." Making it sound like a privilege to be as fat as I am. Which of course it is. 

Every day I thank goodness that I live in a time and land of plenty, where I can enjoy the privilege to be as fat as I am, which is of course a consequence of living well and indulging myself. As a girl in the 1960s, I remember scientists' dire predictions that by the year 2000 we would suffer widespread famine due to overpopulation and pollution. Instead, we're victims of our own success and our so-called problem is widespread obesity. If obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I'm envious - you have a nice big tub to relax in.....




It's never quite big enough


----------



## luvembig (Aug 23, 2009)

From an outsiders point of view, I love the bigger butt. Wide hips + thick thighs + a big ol' butt = :wubu:


Something about a BBW I see who wears tight jeans with really thick thighs that just makes me go :eat2:.....


----------



## Chef (Aug 23, 2009)

From the male side, yes, when I was fatter I looked younger than I felt.

Now that I'm much much thinner.. It seems I look much older than I feel.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Aug 24, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I wheel my chair down to the conference room for meetings, and sometimes when I step out of the room, I return to find other people sitting in my chair. So I shoo them away: "I'm terribly sorry, but you're simply not fat enough to sit in my chair." Making it sound like a privilege to be as fat as I am. Which of course it is.
> 
> Every day I thank goodness that I live in a time and land of plenty, where I can enjoy the privilege to be as fat as I am, which is of course a consequence of living well and indulging myself. As a girl in the 1960s, I remember scientists' dire predictions that by the year 2000 we would suffer widespread famine due to overpopulation and pollution. Instead, we're victims of our own success and our so-called problem is widespread obesity. If obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman.



What a great post! :finger: What a great attitude you have, why cant every BBW have this attitude? So many beautiful fat girls I have spoken to are always putting themselves down, saying how disgusting they look, etc., but that just isn't true. I guess the media is largely to blame for making fat people feel this way, the over dramatisation of an "obesity epidemic" is just ridiculous! Its not a contagious disease FFS!  Why cant they see how beautiful BBW's are, instead of insisting that you must be thin without an ounce of fat on your body, its not natural!



luvembig said:


> From an outsiders point of view, I love the bigger butt. Wide hips + thick thighs + a big ol' butt = :wubu:
> Something about a BBW I see who wears tight jeans with really thick thighs that just makes me go :eat2:.....



Amen to that! There is no greater sight! :smitten: Well maybe tight shorts jeans that show off the beautiful thick thighs in all their glory? :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

When it come to public transportation - you can always get a seat or two for yourself


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> I like this and I agree.
> 
> I like being fat because I never worry about being kidnapped



I think I'd be more inclined to kidnap a fat girl than a twiggy girl if I was the kidnapping type...


----------



## steely (Aug 24, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> I think I'd be more inclined to kidnap a fat girl than a twiggy girl if I was the kidnapping type...



If you were big enough to lift me or overpower me, or listen to these big lungs screaming.


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 24, 2009)

steely said:


> If you were big enough to lift me or overpower me, or listen to these big lungs screaming.



Pfft I dont have to overpower people...i'll just stick a banana in my coat pocket and tell you its a gun so you better do as yer told.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> Pfft I dont have to overpower people...i'll just stick a banana in my coat pocket and tell you its a gun so you better do as yer told.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> Pfft I dont have to overpower people...i'll just stick a banana in my coat pocket and tell you its a gun so you better do as yer told.



If that banana is big enough, I might go with you willingly.....:smitten:


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If that banana is big enough, I might go with you willingly.....:smitten:



send pix pls...that is all i have to say


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's a major positive of being fat:

I'm too fat to clean the house, so my husband assumes that duty.


----------



## LonesomeKreature (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the way my hips sway and I know that my boyfriend isn't watching anything else but me :]

I look better wearing those boy-short underwear and dancing around in them


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 3, 2009)

I make a great jungle gym for the grand babies to clamor on and over LOL


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 3, 2009)

Small animals and children LOVE snuggling in my lap <3

(seriously, once they find out how comfy it is, it can be like an obsession. going through this with my sister's cat, she just found out xD)


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

Never get into trouble when I'm in bars or whatever. Drunk people don't pick fights with me because of my size.

Plus, people somehow assume you're friendly when you're big.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

frankman said:


> Never get into trouble when I'm in bars or whatever. Drunk people don't pick fights with me because of my size.
> 
> Plus, people somehow assume you're friendly when you're big.



Oh, so you're.............big?


----------



## frankman (Sep 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, so you're.............big?



Yeah.:happy:

That's my ration of arrogance for the rest of the month, but well worth it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

frankman said:


> Yeah.:happy:
> 
> That's my ration of arrogance for the rest of the month, but well worth it.



Oh....so you hand out rations of your...bigness, too?


----------



## frankman (Sep 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh....so you hand out rations of your...bigness, too?



I most certainly do. There are entire African tribes that survive only because of my magnanimousness.

(Is it terrible to be the first person to include starving African people in dick jokes? It kind of is, right? Yeah, It probably is. Sorry for that...)


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 5, 2009)

To be fair, I think every body is unique regardless of the size.

Positive to being fat: I almost always never have to share a seat on the bus or train 

When I'm at an event/outing, if there is limited seating someone almost always gives up their seat to me.

When carpooling I ALWAYS get shotgun!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 5, 2009)

frankman said:


> Never get into trouble when I'm in bars or whatever. Drunk people don't pick fights with me because of my size.
> 
> Plus, people somehow assume you're friendly when you're big.



I totally disagree with this!! I can't tell you how many people I know have told me that before they got to know me they thought I was mean because I "look tough".


----------



## frankman (Sep 6, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I totally disagree with this!! I can't tell you how many people I know have told me that before they got to know me they thought I was mean because I "look tough".



It's because I'm a dude. Guys look friendly and cuddly when they're fat. Probably not always the case with chicks. 

Looking tough has its advantages too.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 6, 2009)

One positive is that people like it when I give them hugs (one friend described them as *whoomphs* of joy).

Along with my 6'2" height and broad build, nobody bothers me because if I have a frown on, people will leave you alone (even though I couldn't bring myself to hurt anybody).

Another positive is you have a layer of warmth for winter (my skinnier friends will complain about freezing while I go along perfectly comfortable :happy


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2009)

Bear with me on this one.  

I was talking with a friend earlier about clothes and outfits and how much I love clothes and planning outfits and such, and it kind of hit me, if I were thin and actually _had_ the broad range of clothing options I'm always wishing for as a fat girl, I'd have a houseful worth of clothes.... but no house in which to keep them because I'd be so BROKE from buying clothes. 

Does that make sense at all? No? Okay.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to say, and i know this has been touched on a little...i think average sized people have less diversity of body than large people...the fat women i know, when we are naked, we all have body differences...where the belly is, how big and where the boobs are (those puppies migrate) the size of the legs...the butt...you get the picture...i just think our bodies are *more *unique at a plus size than a regular size...


----------



## Adrian (Sep 14, 2009)

Diana, I whole heartily agree with you. I see nothing wrong with "breast migration." Thank gawd for the difference.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Sep 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> 4. I love the surprize when I meet some folks for the first time ( they may have only had the opportunity to base what I would look like just on the sound of my voice) Sometimes they might say.. "You're _____ ?"  The looks on some faces - priceless



LOL! I get that all the time. It's gotten so I now say that my voice on the phone makes people think of Pam Anderson... but when they see me, it's more like Louie Anderson.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 15, 2009)

I am really happy with my body and most of the things people have said here I can get on board with so no need to go down that list. However, I can't say how happy I was to find a new use for my arm fat...

I was laying in bed sick as all get out the other day and my head was super hot my body was cold. I put my rather flabby chicken wing over my face and it was the best ice pack EVER.

I don't know if it was the cold medication but I marveled at this for nearly an hour lol. :happy:


----------



## Sugar (Sep 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I totally disagree with this!! I can't tell you how many people I know have told me that before they got to know me they thought I was mean because I "look tough".



Really? I just don't see that, you're soooo sweet.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> my youthful apprearance...who would believe i turn 50 this year??



Wow, SERIOUSLY?! I so cannot tell, no joke. Whoa.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 19, 2009)

One good thing its made my crows feet vanish almost.
I love being soft and squishy not skin and bones.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tracii said:


> One good thing its made my crows feet vanish almost.



Yeah, being heavier definitely makes one look younger. I know I'm only 20 years old, but people think I'm a bit younger because of my round boyish face (this will come in handy when I have a few more miles on the life odometer.)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, I think being heavier means you can give better hugs. One friend I knew in high school called my hugs "Whoomphs of joy". How about them apples?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 21, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> To be fair, I think every body is unique regardless of the size.
> 
> Positive to being fat: I almost always never have to share a seat on the bus or train
> 
> ...



this is so weird.. my co-workers just always GIVE me shotgun. they have never asked or said anything about it! I love it! They just know I need the room (plus I am tall so that adds to it as well)


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 21, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I have to say, and i know this has been touched on a little...i think average sized people have less diversity of body than large people...the fat women i know, when we are naked, we all have body differences...where the belly is, how big and where the boobs are (those puppies migrate) the size of the legs...the butt...you get the picture...i just think our bodies are *more *unique at a plus size than a regular size...



I totally agree.:wubu: Men start idolizing big women. Me Anyway.


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 21, 2009)

Since I gained weight my skin is very soft and youthfull looking.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 22, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> when you are younger, i think you do appear older, i was never carded and bought alcohol when i was 18 for the other nursing students (BAD me!!!)
> 
> but as you age, the fat works with you...and you seem to age less...
> 
> so, yeah for appearing older when you are younger and younger when you are older



This is the truth. I was 5'6 and 218 lbs when I was 12 and people would always try to serve me alcohol and old men would hit on me. In my class pictures I look like one of the teachers..

so it sucked big time when I was younger. Now that I just turned 40 I look a lil younger so it all works out in the end. I was carded at the casino last week. 

:happy:

It could be good genes too. My mom just turned 69 she's been heavy her whole life. Here is a picture of my beautiful mom.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Oct 22, 2009)

For me, what I've discovered over time is that _for me_, being plus-sized is more sensual-feeling and looking. I like the idea of being curvy and plump. It's cuter, it adds youth to features and it really does imply often that someone is willing to enjoy life more. Women who are (intentionally) extra toned and severely lean look rigid and stern, but I also realize that some women are just naturally thin. That's different. I am just writing about women who live their lives trying to control and manipulate their bodies into being very lean and thin for vanity to suit a standard. I am a foodie and always will be and that means I have to extinguish a natural part of my nature (limit pleasure/passion) in order to maintain a very small size. I stopped caring about doing that. All that matters is being healthy, able-bodied and active enough. I very much believe in HAES - healthy at every size. My body has never fit the BMI chart standards - literally.

I used to be much more focused on idealizing thinness growing up. But that's shifted a great deal. So again, sensuality is something I've come to associate and value with being plus.


----------



## AK_the_FA (Oct 22, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> my youthful apprearance...who would believe i turn 50 this year??



No friggin way! Wow! Umm, good job? lol. Jeeze I'll be 21 in a few days and I'm already getting crows-feet!


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 22, 2009)

I have my own seat cushions wherever I go! A few years ago I was a hardcore Weight Watcher, and I got down to 165 pounds from 260. (I'm 5'8" and large-framed, so 165 was pretty damn skinny on me; my collarbone was sticking way out.) This really sunk in during a long car ride. My tailbone started getting sore, I kept shifting around in vain attempts to relieve the pain, and finally I said, "Why are these seats so much harder than they used to be?" Mom replied, "Honey, your butt is a whole lot smaller these days. You don't have as much padding as you used to!".

The weight came back, of course, and I have ditched dieting for good. I am now a plump 240, my big soft butt is back, and road trips are much more comfortable!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 22, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I have to say, and i know this has been touched on a little...i think average sized people have less diversity of body than large people...the fat women i know, when we are naked, we all have body differences...where the belly is, how big and where the boobs are (those puppies migrate) the size of the legs...the butt...you get the picture...i just think our bodies are *more *unique at a plus size than a regular size...



Definitely - as a dress maker skinny people can be very boring to make clothes for. Curves are far more exciting to dress from a technical point of view 

I think my main positive is that its very hard to overlook me. If I want attention or to cause a fuss my size makes it pretty much impossible for anyone to ignore me!

Tracey xx


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 23, 2009)

so, i am reviving my thread...anyone else??


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 23, 2009)

Mainstream consumer jeans fit you WAAAAYYYYYYY better! Just sayin, but when my weight went up abit I found I didn't have to fasten my belt through all the notches just to keep my jeans up over my hips (I certainly wouldn't call myself fat though, VERY far from it). What is it with having a longer than normal length in the in-seam for pants , since when does that imply that one's waist will should be well in excess of 31 inches!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 23, 2009)

Fat made me more approachable, conversationally. At least to women. Being the 'safe male friend' for years gave me a perspective into the mindset of women that my guy friends just didn't have. Not saying I haven't made my mistakes along the way, goodness knows, but being fat gave me a friendliness and an implied empathy that I found comforting. I think I learned more about the fairer sex in high school and college from friendly chats than I would have dating them for the same duration.

Granted in some cases in the transom of my mind my lady friend was in a Slave Girl Leia costume and we were sitting over the grated top of a Rancor Pit (still a horny nerd), but for the most part I kept the mental wandering to a minimum. I think you only become a good listener by a) wanting to listen and b) getting lots of practice at it.

I'm big enough to be endearing to kids but not too tall to be imposing and scary. When I go into daycare all the kids crowd around me, hugging like the little aliens did to Richard Dreyfuss in Close Encounters. My sons have to beat them off with a stick going "MY DADDY!" I don't see other dads getting the same response. 

I'm sure the fact that I coat myself in a thin layer of SweetTart dust beforehand has something to do with it, though .


----------



## Carrie (Oct 23, 2009)

Apparently being fat means I no longer have to squander good money on mittens. I was not aware of this.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 23, 2009)

Big butt lift means that even when I am a "little" old lady I will be able to see over the steering wheel.

Also, cats and babies find us to be extra-comfy furniture.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 23, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Big butt lift means that even when I am a "little" old lady I will be able to see over the steering wheel.
> 
> Also, cats and babies find us to be extra-comfy furniture.



i always say men fear me...babies love me...i call my belly "the waterbed" puts babies to sleep allllll the time...it is a rare baby that can resist the pull of the waterbed


----------



## Astarte (Oct 24, 2009)

One thing I realized the other day was that I don't have to do the most boring of the household chores.  I'm really disorganized and my wardrobe's a mess of wrinkly clothes in a heap. Still I don't have to iron anything 'cause everything I wear gets all tight, snug and neat when I put (=squeeze) them on. So hooray for being fat! :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2009)

Astarte said:


> One thing I realized the other day was that I don't have to do the most boring of the household chores.  I'm really disorganized and my wardrobe's a mess of wrinkly clothes in a heap. Still I don't have to iron anything 'cause everything I wear gets all tight, snug and neat when I put (=squeeze) them on. So hooray for being fat! :bounce:



Lol, I like this reply the best 


Well that and the one about the waterbed for babies from Di


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 24, 2009)

I expect this has already been mentioned but as an FA three words come to mind - MORE TO EXPLORE! :bow::happy::eat2::wubu::bounce:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 1, 2009)

my thread killer Ernest, lol...

i thought today, just how much easier it is to move stuff around with a little (ok ok a lot) of heft behind me...

I am also really strong...we have a couple of bigger kids, and i can life up to around 80 pounds for a while without help, while we change beds and stuff....there ya go....another positive...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> my thread killer Ernest, lol...
> 
> i thought today, just how much easier it is to move stuff around with a little (ok ok a lot) of heft behind me...
> 
> *I am also really strong*...we have a couple of bigger kids, and i can life up to around 80 pounds for a while without help, while we change beds and stuff....there ya go....another positive...




That is very impressive .. talk about a great functional workout lifting live weight.. I can picture you.. the look, the confidence beaming with strength and authority .... telling the folks to... _"Stand Back .. I got this"_ :happy: :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

I can fight off the cold much more effectively.

I totally understand walruses now.


----------



## mel (Dec 2, 2009)

that i can keep my hands warm by putting them under my belly..lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 3, 2009)

mel said:


> that i can keep my hands warm by putting them under my belly..lol



Hahaha, i do that too...


----------



## Astarte (Dec 3, 2009)

mel said:


> that i can keep my hands warm by putting them under my belly..lol



Me, too. Or between my thighs. 

Belly is a great hand/control support when playing xbox.  It's really ergonomic.


----------



## Tad (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just thinking about this thread recently.....because if you are fat, you don't need a board in order to body surf effectively!


----------



## olwen (Dec 16, 2009)

When a hot guy hits on you and not the thin pretty girl sitting next to you, the look on her face is priceless! There was a time when that look might have annoyed me, but now it only amuses me, and it's good to smile.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Dec 16, 2009)

I am a clutz and my BBW butt has lots of padding so I have never cracked or broken anything and bruising is minimal!!!

I like big butts and I cannot lie!! hehe


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mel said:


> that i can keep my hands warm by putting them under my belly..lol



Hands ??? My ex could lose both his arms under mine lol,extricating him out was another problem lol..
Gradually learning to love my size...
Jayne


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 17, 2009)

olwen said:


> When a hot guy hits on you and not the thin pretty girl sitting next to you, the look on her face is priceless! There was a time when that look might have annoyed me, but now it only amuses me, and it's good to smile.


That's priceless, like the big dance scene in the movie _Get Smart_. 
Maxwell Smart (Steve Carell): "Excuse me, would you like to dance?"
Thin Russian Woman: "I don't think so."
Maxwell Smart: "I wasn't talking to you."
Fat Russian Woman (Lindsay Hollister): "Me? I don't know."
Maxwell Smart: "It'll be fun. Trust me."

The snobby thin women think this will be the funniest thing they've ever seen, but the smirks are gradually wiped off their faces as Steve Carell and Lindsay Hollister dance wonderfully together, and the dance hall erupts into applause. Yes it's played for laughs, but in a GOOD way. The looks on the snobby thin women's faces are priceless as Lindsay struts past them in triumph. 







*PS.* One of my favorite personal experiences like this happened when hubby & I were standing waiting to be seated at a restaurant, and I heard a woman sitting on a nearby bench hiss at her guy to "Stop staring at that fat bitch!" Methinx more than a few men like fat women but just won't admit it.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 17, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Apparently being fat means I no longer have to squander good money on mittens. I was not aware of this.



Pray tell, where you keep your hands warm


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

CPProp said:


> Pray tell, where you keep your hands warm



She shoves them in her hamburgers. To keep her hamburgers warm, she keeps a convection oven and a portable generator in her handbag.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 17, 2009)

You must spread some reputation around before you can add more to fatlane


----------



## RJI (Dec 17, 2009)

My belly makes a great table/tray for resting my coffee in the morning. And my little dog loves sitting on it next to my chest. I see him try and do this on skinny people and it just doesn't work. 

Its also a nice brace when carrying heavy objects... 
And it drives the women crazy


----------



## olwen (Dec 17, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> That's priceless, like the big dance scene in the movie _Get Smart_.
> Maxwell Smart (Steve Carell): "Excuse me, would you like to dance?"
> Thin Russian Woman: "I don't think so."
> Maxwell Smart: "I wasn't talking to you."
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 18, 2009)

fatlane said:


> She shoves them in her hamburgers. To keep her hamburgers warm, she keeps a convection oven and a portable generator in her handbag.



What a jolly good idea - would have thought a wind generator would be more environmentally friendly


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2009)

CPProp said:


> Pray tell, where you keep your hands warm


I was being wry, referring to this.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 20, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I was being wry, referring to this.



Here's to being wry bred!  Of course some feel puns are rather un-wry. :blush: More sour d'oh, I suppose? :doh:


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 27, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> When i have had talks with friends about the realities of being fat, i have found a few positive surprises which i didnt realize until i said them...
> 
> 
> Things i really like...
> ...



Holy crap, you're 50? _50_? Are you sure? You look to be somewhere from 25-30. Wow... That's awesome.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh wow, after looking through the thread, I've noticed that almost everyone in here looks a lot younger than they are. Like Lamia, when I first saw your picture, I would have sworn you were 19 or 20. I hope I look as good as some of you when I get into my 40s and 50s.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that feels like being fat has made me appear older?



That's never happened to me. People think I'm 18 or 19, when I'm nearly 21.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 30, 2009)

Positives?

Being 5'6" and almost 200lbs now I can hold my liquor a lot better than when I weighed 132lbs back when I left school and drank like a fish.

Also I have not been drinking the entire time... I actually abstained from drinking from ages 20 to 25 so that I could work out some other stuff that was going on for me at the time. Once I felt confident enough that I could maintain a good sense of self control, strength and identity, I picked up the alcohol again.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 30, 2009)

I've yet to see a remarkably thin person use thier ass/hips to hold boxes while opening doors, use theirs big bras to hide their cell phones/money, hip-check a sweetie all the way into tomorrow for making a cute comment, give soft squishy bear hugs, use their chest/belly as a plate while watching tv, hide someone underneath them while sitting on their laps...oh the things I could write here. *sigh* 
Of course I could be wrong...but I've never personally seen any of these things happen with a smaller person. 

And on a side note...I've always said that fat is the big person's botox...it fills in the wrinkles naturally. hehhe


----------



## rainyday (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL Lovely. All true. And don't forget butt shelves doubling as both seats for cats and armrests for significant others.


----------



## lozonloz (Jan 25, 2010)

I go INCREDIBLY fast down waterslides.

...

It's the most awesome benefit to being big I can think of!


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I go INCREDIBLY fast down waterslides.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's the most awesome benefit to being big I can think of!



I like this!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL! i remember when i was really young i was the envy of alot of the kids because i could float on water without needing any floater or board for support.



Tad said:


> I was just thinking about this thread recently.....because if you are fat, you don't need a board in order to body surf effectively!


----------



## Tad (Jan 25, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I go INCREDIBLY fast down waterslides.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's the most awesome benefit to being big I can think of!



Oh yah, and go faster and farther when sledding on snow too


----------



## Rosie (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone knows how much I hate being fat, but even I can think of a few positives lol. 

Fat fills out wrinkles 

Fat stores estrogen - no hot flashes during menopause - at least so far not for me woohoo!

Not worrying about every bite you eat


----------

